# Burn Follow-up



## Brenda@wdl (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a pt returning to a wound care clinic for care of 2nd degree burns of the left forearm with TBSA of 1.5%. The pt has dressings changed,with no anesthesia. He is to return in one week for additional treatment and eval. I'm trying to determine the dx codes to assign and sequence. I believe it should be V58.30 943.21 948.00

However, some say just the V58.30 is coded, while others would list the Vcode last. 

Help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2009)

*Burn clinic*

Our burn clinic uses CPT 16020-16030
Diagnosis is the burn (In your case 943.21 948.00)

But our pediatric surgeons perform this service themselves ... not nursing staff.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 14, 2009)

Tessa B correct!  In the ICD-9 coding guidelines it states that burns are coded as acute until healed.


----------

